# Juan Mata



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Will he save uniteds season? Great player, but i really feel the ship has already sunk









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well lets see, Rooney and Van persie are utd's only quality players imo, why buy mata who plays in a very similar position to Rooney unless hes going??

Defence and midfield are where utd need to strengthen and I think they need at least 4 more players for those to even compete for a champions league place.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Rooney has started contract talks so dont think hes going, could it be van persie on his way? I agree though, the defence and midfield are shocking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I personally think RvP will leave before Rooney. Rumour has it Luke Shaw from Southampton is next on the list, if they get him and a quality centre half to replace Evans/Jones next to Vida, could make for interesting second half of the season.

I'd like to see Mata just behind Rooney, Januzaj and Valencia outwide, Carrick and Fletcher just behind them. Rafael and Luke Shaw (as rumoured) as the flying full backs, with a fit Vida and Jones as centre backs...

Just need some confidence back and Moyes to grow a pair and attack teams.


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Changing one cylinder in a faulty engine does not fix such an extensive problem.*

They have issues. With Carrick out their midfield will remain shaky for the next 4-6 weeks minimum. No steel to compliment Mata. Mata is a creative midfielder not a box to box. Mourinho got rid as he did not deem Mata worked hard enough.

Then there's their defence! Camel gob is past it and Vidic is injured every other week. Smalling and Jones are not the answer.

Give it 1-2 months and they'll be playing better when granny shagger, the (alleged) rapist and toilet bog brush head are back. However I suspect 4th will remain a challenge. :wink:

Tough times for the glory hunting manure fans. The next few seasons will test their resolve and dont expect to see Moyes their long term. His team ethos is hard work (Mata????) as per his time at Everton. He is not a world class manager and does not posses the attacking know how. Ever see Everton play good attacking football!?  He inherited a team that won the league by a Country mile last season and look at it now. Mourinho, Pelligrini even Rodgers would have gotten more out if it!  The only reason Moyes got the job was his nationality and his longevity at Everton. But is that enough in 2014!? Times have changed since Fergies appointment and continue to change. Those that don't adapt fall by the wayside and manure will follow suit. They are now a top 7 team, no longer top 4.

*The future is blue.*

CTID.

P.S. Luke Shaw is well overrated at £30m!!! Ha ha. Suppose they are desperate though....... :lol: Good luck!


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

TTSam said:


> Rooney has started contract talks so dont think hes going, could it be van persie on his way? I agree though, the defence and midfield are shocking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would you want to see granny shagger stay? After all he has said and done to the club? Really?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

dannyboyz4 said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > Rooney has started contract talks so dont think hes going, could it be van persie on his way? I agree though, the defence and midfield are shocking
> ...


I don't like Shrek one bit but he would walk into any other premiership team so I would expect United want him to stay.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

A city fan talking about over paying for talent, you just can't write comedy like it.

I'd argue that Fletcher is more than capable of filling in for Carrick, leaving Mata to fill the gap left by Scholes. £30 mil for a promising English full back who could go on to become better than Bale? A gamble but Saints are very good at bringing on young players and as a Saints season ticket holder, I can tell you he looks better than bale did at the same age.


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Blade_76 said:


> A city fan talking about over paying for talent, you just can't write comedy like it.


No, not at all. Where do I intimate that? Nature of football in 2014 requires a "spend". Chelsea, Livepool, Spurs, even Arsenal (Ozil). You've had had cobwebs in your wallet yourself over the years! Any one for Berbatov? Lad from Crystal Palace? De Gea, etc, etc....... hypocrite.

In any event, the synopsis of the post above being- it will take more that Mata to bring that pile of shite back to premiership winning ways. FFS, you couldnt even beat a very poor Sunderland team enough at the swamp this year to progress in the one cup you realistically could have had sight of. Under Fergie, you'd have cruised it. That said, we'd of wiped the floor with you at Wembley wouldn't we. :wink: So perhaps you got off lightly.

Its like this, unless you start winning and winning in such a way the little red brigade deems fit the clock is ticking on Moyes time and I for one, and several million manure fans, are unlikely wrong.......

Lack of experience in the big games, lack of understand of the transfer window, lack of match tactics and mostly, seemingly, lack of respect in the dressing room.

Sinking red ship with a big hole in the bottom and bendy rudder. "Glory, glory man united...." no more. Past it. That went the day Fergie retired and you lost your teeth.

Bluemoon rising and the future is bright...... :-* [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

dannyboyz4 said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > A city fan talking about over paying for talent, you just can't write comedy like it.
> ...


Here...



dannyboyz4 said:


> P.S. Luke Shaw is well overrated at £30m!!! Ha ha. Suppose they are desperate though....... :lol: Good luck!


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Typical gassed out "manchester shitty" fan  but yes i know what rooney has done and said but to be fair hes been the only thing we can cheer about this year. His performances have been very good and the news coming out of his camp is that he's eager to sign. I think every man utd fan accepts that there is time needed to adapt properly. Its going to be that way after all the years fergie was there. And mata can give the whole team a lift that is needed. I think its a great bit of business on moyes' part and shows that he can attract big players. Lets hope he can attract a few more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Blade_76 said:


> leaving Mata to fill the gap left by Scholes.


Two very different roles and players one very very weak part of Mata is his tracking back and defending it's very poor and the main reason why he's been sold by Chelsea/Jose.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

jamman said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > leaving Mata to fill the gap left by Scholes.
> ...


Did you see Scholes tackle? :lol: I meant the creativity, Carrick and Fletch would do the tracking back.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Blade_76 said:


> Did you see Scholes tackle?.


Think he did one at a home game in '95, all the rest were fouls or as the commentators say 'a forward's tackle'


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Chelsea fan here...

Great bit of business!!!!

Like all other Chelsea fans, i love the guy, he's a legend, but just doesn't fit the system, as good as he is! No quick enough to be a Mourinho Winger and not Robust enough to be the Centre Man. £37m for a guy who is barely even a bench warmer is good and i wish him all the best! Hope his only shit games are the ones against us! :lol:

As for united, lacking in almost every department... CB's are either old and past it, or young and not worldclass standard. Why a LB is a priority i don't know, Evra is still cracking and Buttner is sufficient back-up. RB they are missing massively, Rafael is pants and the only other players there are being used out of position.

Midfield, Carrick, fantastic passer and can be one of two holding men, but where is Keane's replacement? They need a hard man, to boss the midfield. Infront of them you have Rooney and Mata, possibly with Januzaj (Who does look one hell of a prospect) in a fluid interchangeable 3? With RVP up top, Welbeck and Chicarito in cover.

If they get a CDM, CB and RB i can see them being a force!


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Agree with that, exactly what we(man utd) need. I agree with most of what you have said. Apart from the "not fitting the chelsea system" bit. He would play where oscar plays, and theres no way anyone can think oscar is a better player than mata in any department!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

cant help thinking,,, " does it really mata ? " :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSam said:


> Agree with that, exactly what we(man utd) need. I agree with most of what you have said. Apart from the "not fitting the chelsea system" bit. He would play where oscar plays, and theres no way anyone can think oscar is a better player than mata in any department!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obviously Jose thinks so and the stats tend to back him up much more of a team player.

He's a good player but Jose must be pissing himself getting £37m for
him


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

roddy said:


> cant help thinking,,, " does it really mata ? " :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

I disagree, Oscar can and has played in the holding midfield 2 position (Not that it's his best position by far, just shows he can add a lot more to the team defensively)... no chance Mata could ever be deployed in that position!

Its not the Chelsea system, it's Mourinho's system, he loves lightning fast wingers and strong central players. Its a team game and you can't change a style to fit in a player no matter how awesome they are at what they do!

£37m... seems like a bargain when compared to another Spaniard i know, also close to home... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

It's been a real change to see football supporters wish a player all the best, even going to a team they usually hate. Says a lot about the player and the man. Fair play to Chelsea fans for this, much respect.


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)

As a Blues fan was sad to see Mata leave. Definatly a quality player and the best Man U. will get this transfer window.
Jose did some good business and at least he has the balls to sell to a rival out of respect for what Mata did for Chelsea. Cant ever see that gum macerating, partially blind when suits, over rated Jock, Ferguson ever having the decency to pull off such a deal. 
I was wondering if this was a behind the scene deal, we give you Mata and then we take Rooney in the Summer and no-one looses face. Saying that if Rooney wants 300k p/w as far as im concerned he can do one and stay up north in the wind and rain. 28 years old is to far gone for me and who needs another potential torres.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

nimrod2410 said:


> As a Blues fan was sad to see Mata leave. Definatly a quality player and the best Man U. will get this transfer window.
> Jose did some good business and at least he has the balls to sell to a rival out of respect for what Mata did for Chelsea. Cant ever see that gum macerating, partially blind when suits, over rated Jock, Ferguson ever having the decency to pull off such a deal.
> I was wondering if this was a behind the scene deal, we give you Mata and then we take Rooney in the Summer and no-one looses face. Saying that if Rooney wants 300k p/w as far as im concerned he can do one and stay up north in the wind and rain. 28 years old is to far gone for me and who needs another potential torres.


Rumour has it Fergie and David Gill were behind the deal and actually set it up after the game at Stamford Bridge the weekend before.

I can't see Rooney being sold to Chelsea because he is the missing piece between you guys winning the league and going close. Where as Mata will not turn Utd into champions, on his own.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Player for player, Mata is one of only many the Manks need, they are so far behind the squad depth and quality of both Citeh and Chelski, it's not even close, and that also leaves them trailing the quality the Gooners have.

Upper mid table team now, and a long way back to the Fergie glory days, cute guy, knew exactly when to jump.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

CWM3 said:


> Player for player, Mata is one of only many the Manks need, they are so far behind the squad depth and quality of both Citeh and Chelski, it's not even close, and that also leaves them trailing the quality the Gooners have.
> 
> Upper mid table team now, and a long way back to the Fergie glory days, cute guy, knew exactly when to jump.


The squad who won the league easily last season?...

Fergie left, that's the difference. Unlike other clubs they won't panic, I know a lot of arsenal fans who preyed that Wenger would be sacked pre season, now they are wondering what might have happened had he gone - funny how he is gods gift again


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Blade_76 said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > Player for player, Mata is one of only many the Manks need, they are so far behind the squad depth and quality of both Citeh and Chelski, it's not even close, and that also leaves them trailing the quality the Gooners have.
> ...


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Blade_76 said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > Player for player, Mata is one of only many the Manks need, they are so far behind the squad depth and quality of both Citeh and Chelski, it's not even close, and that also leaves them trailing the quality the Gooners have.
> ...


Comparing Moyes to Wenger?

One's proven. One's not. One's won trophies. One's not. One plays attractive attacking football. One does not. Want me to continue!?

Moyes has a long way to go and is not the breed in my view. Moyes is old school. This is 2014 and old school football tactics went out in the 1990s. Sign of the times. Boot it up field for bog brush to head is not what manure are about. It's all about creating width and being creative to play through the middle. Mata may fall into the latter category however manure have always played out the wings so can Moyes adapt the team enough!? Does he have the skill set and creativity to instruct the other players properly and to best effect? He will always be in fergies shadow and his experience is lacking as evidenced by lack of big match football.

I don't mind Moyes, but he is not answer for Manure and you need someone more exotic, creative and capable of producing the craft that fergie could!

Sod it, Moyes is great and I hope he's there for a long time! 

#SOD


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Throwing it out there... United only won the title last season because every other team were awful!! No team was outstanding at all, I mean how many teams won a league having lost 5 games!!! City have caught up and quite frankly should win it this year with that squad, Chelsea have mourinho back and his presence has spurred the team on and finally arsenal... They're good, but I think they're riding there luck a bit this year... With a couple of choice signings from the two London clubs though I can see next year being very close between arsenal, city and Chelsea!

I feel Moyes will need atleast another season to turn Utd into his team, and for that reason can't see them in the top 4 this year at all and probably not the top 3 next season.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Is Martinez not currently showing that Moyes was actually holding Everton back.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

dannyboyz4 said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > CWM3 said:
> ...


Moyes has won more this year than Wenger in the last 8... Charity Shield :lol:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

jamman said:


> Is Martinez not currently showing that Moyes was actually holding Everton back.


Yep really showed it last night :lol:

Saints were so unlucky against dirty arsenal last night, best game I've seen this season down at st Mary's. Refs really don't like saints and do give bigger clubs the advantage, no hiding for flamini and his disgusting lunge tho


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Blade_76 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Is Martinez not currently showing that Moyes was actually holding Everton back.
> ...


What about today ???

Inspired substitution but Martinez today.

As for Manchester United another record is broken.

_"Charlie Adam's double strike gave Stoke their first league win over Manchester United since 1984 on a miserable afternoon for the champions."_

Hilarious :lol:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Think you broke the record of waiting for a comeback...

Must be a gooner or Chelsea fan come out of hiding after midweek results :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

To be fair it was expected because Stoke are in a great run of form they last won in the league 21 Dec.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

not being a fan of the English " beautiful " game,,, how did Utd get on today :mrgreen:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Blade_76 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Is Martinez not currently showing that Moyes was actually holding Everton back.
> ...


Moyes brand of football is not for united - sat through years of it. He will build you a proper talent pipeline though if you give him time. That semi final loss against sunderland is typical Moyes - I have sat through games identical to that game so many times

And to set the record straight he never won at anfield - at least with Roberto we never stopped trying to play the game


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Sinking ship.....

Well done the Stokies!

Keep at it wee Davey!


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well done Chelski :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Blade_76 said:


> Well done Chelski :lol:


Any crumb of comfort for a Manchester United fan.

Shows how far they have fallen only 13 points and 31 goals behind their neighbours.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

jamman said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Chelski :lol:
> ...


I notice you didnt say the same to danny when he commented on our result? We might be sh*t, but you're all still talking about us [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

So who do you support jamman? C'mon, own up :roll:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm a Chelsea fan and before anyone starts as the saying goes "I was there when we were sh1t'. Those dark days in the second division, away trips to Rotherham, Sheffield, Cambridge, quite a difference from Munich & Barca...

Anyway, my twopenneth worth, Mata is a talented player, but he just doesn't fit the mould Jose wants. If you look at a lot of the current team they run all day and are more than willing to chase down a back pass on the keeper and track back every time to defend.

Willian is a great example, so is Rami, and Hazard and Oscar have changed their game to chase back every time as well. AzpI and Ivan are both 100% players! good defenders and capable of getting forward. 
Matic looks a great signing, he seems to have grown up whilst at Benfica, is a lot stronger and capable of battling anyone, as Yaya (who's used to bossing the midfield normally) found out last night.

The current team is still fairly new, with only Terry and Cech (I think in the starting line up yesterday) from Jose's previous adventures. All they need now is a really top centre forward and they could be a great team next season.

Must admit am loving Utd's issues at the moment.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Shug750S said:


> I'm a Chelsea fan and before anyone starts as the saying goes "I was there when we were sh1t'. Those dark days in the second division, away trips to Rotherham, Sheffield, Cambridge, quite a difference from Munich & Barca...
> 
> Anyway, my twopenneth worth, Mata is a talented player, but he just doesn't fit the mould Jose wants. If you look at a lot of the current team they run all day and are more than willing to chase down a back pass on the keeper and track back every time to defend.
> 
> ...


As much as Jose annoys me with his constant drivel he spouts I thought his team played Man City off the park yesterday which came as quite a surprise so respect due for that game.

I don't think there's many football fans that aren't enjoying United's freefall from grace. :lol:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

C'mon jamman, dont be embarrassed, who's your team?


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Blade_76 said:


> C'mon jamman, dont be embarrassed, who's your team?


He's a Scouse red.

Great to see the Manure fans who've posted are perpetuating the myth too.

And yes, I am a lowly Stoke supporter and shouldn't be allowed to grace the same thread as all you "big boys", but my, was that ever a victory to savour on Saturday? It makes all the dross we're normally served up on a Saturday afternoon almost worthwhile. :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Does anyone watch a real mans sport like........rugby? mmmmm lol

J
xx


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

A scouser. Should've known.

Congrats on the result, we're not the only scalp you've had this year and let's face it, we're crap at the mo :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Does anyone watch a real mans sport like........rugby? mmmmm lol
> 
> J
> xx


I will have you know I played Rugby with Rory Underwood for the RAF :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

NoMark said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon jamman, dont be embarrassed, who's your team?
> ...


I've watched Stoke many a match when I lived in Ashbourne one of the best atmospheres you will get.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

jamman said:


> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> > Blade_76 said:
> ...


Very true James, what we lack in world class players and tiki taka football, we make up for in atmosphere.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

First post and it's on here... Interesting. Out you come Judas, show your real colours :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Blade_76 said:


> First post and it's on here... Interesting. Out you come Judas, show your real colours :lol:


I saw the post who do you think it is?

Couldn't make head nor tail of it. :lol:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

jamman said:


> I saw the post who do you think it is?
> 
> Couldn't make head nor tail of it. :lol:


Glad I wasn't the only one who saw it and couldn't understand a word of it :lol:

I guess it was a dodgy link that they included.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Does anyone watch a real mans sport like........rugby? mmmmm lol
> 
> J
> xx


Bunch of Egg chasers!! :roll:



Shug750S said:


> Matic looks a great signing, he seems to have grown up whilst at Benfica, is a lot stronger and capable of battling anyone, as Yaya (who's used to bossing the midfield normally) found out last night.


He's an absolute unit!! He stands next to Terry and makes him look small!! And he bossed Yaya Toure for 90 minutes against Citeh! Never seen anyone do that to Yaya before!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Thought Mata, Rooney and RVP were pretty poor today they need to show a bit of pride and passion.

Hazard was stunning for Chelsea.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

They should have done so much better then that today, the stats where unreal! Was it 84 crosses?!?

Hazard is playing unbelievably brilliant at the minute. In an interview I saw this week he said he wants to be as good as ronaldo and messi so needs to start scoring one, two or three goals every game... Well that was one way to react yesterday!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

watched a little bit of real v ac the other day and bit of some fkkrs tonite,, top class teanms,, top class players,, should have been top class game,,, but no,, continual fouling , faking, diving, hand bags etc,,, WTF has the modern game come to,, sorry,, couldn't even watch the top teams with the top players,, as I said earlier,, does it really " matta " ,, meanwhile our leaders are stirring up inhumane atrocities in Syria , Egypt Ukraine etc,,,,,, enjoy your "football" boys ,, [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You can't blame the Scots for not liking football :wink:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

The look on Fergusons face when that equaliser went in was pure quality, can only imagine he had Moyes over his knee a little later.....Moyes...puppet on a string


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

CWM3 said:


> The look on Fergusons face when that equaliser went in was pure quality, can only imagine he had Moyes over his knee a little later.....Moyes...puppet on a string


I hear that Fergie actually has very little interaction with Moyes and has just said his door is open if he needs to talk.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Thought Mata actually played quite well last night.


----------

